# Where to buy capacitors?



## hardware1170 (Nov 9, 2013)

I need a new run capac. for my air comp.  Just wondering where the cheapest place to get them.  

Thanks in advance,
Ray


----------



## Maxx (Nov 9, 2013)

Last time I needed some caps it was for my 10KW generator.
I ordered from a Chinese vendor on fleabay for 1/10th the cost of buying locally for the exact same cap.


----------



## davidh (Nov 9, 2013)

"google" exactly what your looking for and "shop away".  works every time.


----------



## richl (Nov 9, 2013)

same here, i googled the caps i needed did some research on them and the application (start/run capacitors), than ebayed them, hopefully monday they arrive, probably tuesday because of vets day.
hth 
rich


----------



## hardware1170 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  I found one on Ebay for $11.  Better than the $50+ from Grainger.


----------



## TomS (Nov 9, 2013)

You might want to take a look at Surplus Center.  They have a bunch of them listed and most are priced below $10.  Here's the web address surpluscenter.com


----------

